# Jon boat demand. V-hull vs Flat Bottom



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Either will sell quickly if it is priced right. Buy cheap and sell cheap. Jon boats generally aren't expensive anyway and hold there value because they are so basic and durable.

Personally I would rather have a v-hull, but the flat bottom square nose are slightly more stable to me.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I fish out of a square nose flat bottom and it gets me to where I want to go but I always wish it had atleast a partial V.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had both and would definitley stick with a modified-v bottom. It may not seem like enough of a difference from just looking at them, but the ride is noticable nicer in the mod-v(still a jon boat, just more comfortable). I'm not too sure about resale value because I sold my square nose flat bottom to a friend of the family so I gave him a good deal knowing he wanted a boat and I was upgrading and didn't want to deal with "low ballers and tire kickers". I have a Tracker Grizzly 1648 am very happy with it.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

if you get a mod v (no v to the transom) It really wont ride any better than flat bottom in a chop, they both will still pound. You mention gigging...The deck space on a flat bottom will be alot bigger than a mod v, that really makes the boat feel alot bigger and will also be alot more stable...If you arent planning on making mostly day trips where wind my pick up or a storm might pop up, then a flat bottom is the way to go...Just try to get a welded hull if you really want to get your moneys worth (resale value)


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I have some particular insight here. I've been scouring craigslist and the rest of the internet for the "right" deal on an aluminum V-hull or a 70's or 80's skiff. I ended up buying a 14ft V-hull AND a 15.5ft FG skiff.

What I found in all of my looking is this:

Flat bottom no matter size sells for $200-$500 unless it is particularly new, large, nice, or has large motor. Some of them including mod V hulls may get into the several thousands of $$$. They may sit for sale a while unless at cheap end.

12ft V-hull sells for $250-$500. Will usually sell fairly quickly if in this price range.

14ft V-hull sells for $500-$800 and will sell quickly. I bought one for $400 with a 15hp Johnson. Took the motor off (for my Gheenoe) and now have a buyer for the boat at $200 more than I have in it. I never even put it up for sale....

15-16ft V-hull sells for $800-$2000 and if under $1000 will sell within hours of being listed. This is what I was trying to buy and could not get one. They were all sold before I could call. I was daily monitoring a 4 state area on craigslist and just could not get to one in time! If it was under $1000


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> I have some particular insight here.  I've been scouring craigslist and the rest of the internet for the "right" deal on an aluminum V-hull or a 70's or 80's skiff.  I ended up buying a 14ft V-hull AND a 15.5ft FG skiff.
> 
> What I found in all of my looking is this:
> 
> ...



SWEEET! your post was exactly what i was looking for

I now have 3 options

12ft v-hull- $150

10ft flats bottom- $100
14ft vhull- $250

10ft and 14ft are by same person and can get a 6hp johnson for an extra 200

what do you guys think, Im feeling 2 different boat


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

dont get the 10 ft! its too small!!!! especially if you bring along a buddy. i had a j12 and it was cramped to me. just my opinion from experience!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im thinking either the 10ft or 12ft, I could obviously take the 10ft and put a new transom in, give it a new paint job, add a few extras and turn it around and sell it fro atleast $300 with a title


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I strongly recommend the 14. That's a great price for one if it has a trailer, still a decent price if by itself.
I have a friend's 12ft in my yard at the moment. it looks like a toy. No way I would get in any salt in it. It is very tippy and no room to move. The 14ft is almost twice as wide and plenty of stability and room to move. For the extra $100, you will be MUCH happier. Go look at the 12ft and sit in it. Picture yourself surrounded by water....

I wouldn't even consider the 10ft for anything but a backyard pond. Really.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Get the largest you can afford. Personally I would not go smaller than 14ft. I have a 1548 with a 25yamaha completely decked out and its great for myself but its on the edge of being cramped when I bring a buddy. Check out www.tinboats.net for ideas plus they have a forsale section.


----------

